# River access being wrongfully denied during the government shutdown



## NationalRivers (Oct 3, 2013)

Not being allowed to raft or paddle down the Grand Canyon (or other rivers that flow through national parks) during the government shutdown is a wrongful denial of river rights. Do you know someone who has been affected by this? Check out the blog and let is know your thoughts! The government shutdown: River rights being wrongfully denied - National Organization for Rivers


----------

